# Urgent inside corner tape fail question, Google was of no use



## aaronm23lanza (12 mo ago)

I have an inside corner, 3d coat. I hear some hollow spots that will likely pop once painted.
There's 3 or 4 different spots , can I just re tape the entire corner , just go over it with setting compound? Or do I need to cut and pull the old out?


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Just lift tape with a drywall knife and fill behind with compound.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

What type of compound dod you use?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

no mud under it or wiped too tight.

like said lift tape and mud under it. they are called "blisters".


----------



## endo.alley (8 mo ago)

make small holes and squeeze some glue in those blisters. Or some caulk. Dont forget to wie it down while glue is still wet.


----------

